# Feeding info



## wallace&amp;mick (Jul 3, 2011)

i was just wondering i know you can feed fresh fish to my tegu if there hungry after they rat and veggies but could i feed his tined tuna in brine or is the brine not good for them i could get tuna and cod liver oil or sunflower oil aswell[/b]


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes you can feed fresh fish... I feed my Tegu both live fish (2~5" Cichlids) and fillets from the grocery store...

I believe it would be fine to feed your Tegu tined (caned) Tuna... I would avoid overfeeding brine, but I do not believe a small amount would have any ill effects...

Cold Liver Oil, as well as fish in general, is known to be healthy for a Tegu's skin and aids in shedding. Sunflower Oil may work just as well. I'm not familiar enough with the differences to know, and because of that I would stick with the Cod Liver Oil...


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

Are asking about canned tuna? As far as brine shrimp i see no problem with feeding them fresh, although i dont think they get big enough for a tegus interest, i feed my tegus the jumbo shrimps(raw)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 3, 2011)

My tegus love fresh shrimp.


----------



## wallace&amp;mick (Jul 6, 2011)

the store at me sell the co liver oil sunflower oil and brined tuna when i go in all i want is tuna i don't know the difference between oils but i do feed the cod liver oil tuna to my ogs and my bosc loves it but only 1 out the 3 will even try it but he's a herp bin

thanks toby that helps alot i will just buy a extra pack of cans a week as they come in packs of 5 here


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 6, 2011)

Peope use cod liver oil I have never but I may try. My dogs would smell like it when I gave it to them so I stopped.


----------



## wallace&amp;mick (Jul 6, 2011)

yea there breath gets pretty bad but i have german shepards that get bad hips and the cod livr oil is good for there joints


----------

